# easy beginner plants?



## betta13 (May 20, 2016)

I am trying to get a betta fish for my ten gallon tank, but for now I am researching plants.
I was going to get silk plants, but the selection is really bad, they are all bright colors and I was going for a more natural theme, they are also really expensive. 
now I am thinking about trying live plants, but I would want really easy ones to take care of that take very little light. 
I would also like it if they were not fast growing, because I don't want an over-planted tank.


----------



## Firework246 (Jan 3, 2016)

Some easy plants are java moss, anubias, java fern and watersprite. and water wisteria


----------



## betta13 (May 20, 2016)

thanks, I will look at those :thankyou:


----------



## RMKelly (Jan 17, 2016)

Banana Lilies! I freaking love these things, they grow so quickly. Ludwigia I'm finding to be really good as well.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Fast-growing stem plants will help maintain tank health by soaking up Nitrates. If you keep them in a bunch instead of planting they will flow across the surface and provide great cover and a "bed" for your Betta. You can trim them when they get too thick or you. Throw out or donate cuttings to your local pet store. Do not put them in any ponds or streams.


----------



## ShelbysFish (Sep 5, 2013)

RMKelly said:


> Banana Lilies! I freaking love these things, they grow so quickly. Ludwigia I'm finding to be really good as well.


I just wanted to piggy back on the banana plants, I added one to my betta tank and it completely shot up a huge water lilly and it's beautiful!!


----------



## betta13 (May 20, 2016)

how long do you have your aquarium light on for the ludwigia and banana lilies?


----------



## ShelbysFish (Sep 5, 2013)

betta13 said:


> how long do you have your aquarium light on for the ludwigia and banana lilies?


Just in general, I turn my light on in the morning and keep it on all day until bed time.


----------



## betta13 (May 20, 2016)

even if you have a bright room with lots of light? could you do it at night instead or would that disturb the beta


----------



## betta13 (May 20, 2016)

sorry I meant betta


----------



## betta13 (May 20, 2016)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Fast-growing stem plants will help maintain tank health by soaking up Nitrates. If you keep them in a bunch instead of planting they will flow across the surface and provide great cover and a "bed" for your Betta. You can trim them when they get too thick or you. Throw out or donate cuttings to your local pet store. Do not put them in any ponds or streams.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> do you have to let them float, or can you plant them? how do you trim them, do you cut off the ends, because I wanted to avoid the fast growing ones because I did not want them to take over the tank


----------



## betta13 (May 20, 2016)

sorry I don't know how to quote so it looks weird:-?


----------



## ShelbysFish (Sep 5, 2013)

betta13 said:


> even if you have a bright room with lots of light? could you do it at night instead or would that disturb the beta


Lights off at night for Betta, they need their sleep. :wink3:


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

Shelbysfish, banana lilies do not have large flowers, they have very small white flowers. The lily you have must be some other type of lily.


----------



## ShelbysFish (Sep 5, 2013)

kitkat67 said:


> Shelbysfish, banana lilies do not have large flowers, they have very small white flowers. The lily you have must be some other type of lily.


They aren't "flowers" they are part of the plant that look like lilly pads.


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

I'm not sure I follow. You said "shot up a huge lily." Lilies are flowers, lily pads are surface leaves. Did you mean something else?


----------



## ShelbysFish (Sep 5, 2013)

kitkat67 said:


> I'm not sure I follow. You said "shot up a huge lily." Lilies are flowers, lily pads are surface leaves. Did you mean something else?


I'm trying to say that their leaves shot up and look like lily pads. Banana plants can do that.

Like these (not mine, but similar looking):


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

Yes, I have banana plants. I was just confused because your reply read as though you were writing about large flowers, not the lily's pads.


----------



## 206Betta (Jan 28, 2016)

Personally, I think the easiest type of aquatic plants are floaters and mosses. Both really don't need much care at all. Just drop them in your tank (moss usually tied to driftwood or stones) and you're good to go. 

Do have to say that moss takes forever to grow.


----------



## betta13 (May 20, 2016)

> Like these (not mine, but similar looking):


I can't see the pics?


----------



## trahana (Dec 28, 2015)

I gotta love a good anubias. They grow slowly, but I have never had a problem with them, they are ultra low care.


----------



## betta13 (May 20, 2016)

that is good, I don't want the ones that grow too fast, do you bury those or do you tie them to something like driftwood? or could you do either?


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

Never bury an anubias. Their roots can be in substrate but not the rhizome


----------

